# Will our UK bought Mac computer work in Canada?



## Jaxnegg (May 25, 2009)

Hello all,

We have recently joined the forum and introduced ourselves. We will be moving to Canada next year on a study visa. We are undecided where we will move to at present because we are able to be quite flexible, but, BC is the hot favourite (Vancouver) followed by Edmonton. Ottawa was in with a chance but has since been eliminated.

We have already been told that electrical equipment can not migrate! Does that mean that our 2 years old Mac computer has had it? For all you computer users who have gone before, did you have to get new machines? Can the hard drive be removed and reinstalled into another computer or is it the end of the road for all UK components?

I hope someone can help.

Egg


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont own one here but your manufacturer would also be able to tell you this if you call their service line. (in case no one answers here and u run out of time)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the Apple support pages on the Internet: Apple Power Supplies: Changing voltage settings

It shouldn't be a problem.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes your Mac will work in Canada. I have just returned from Vancouver, I don't go any where without my Mac laptop ) and it works fine there. You will need a plug adapter as electrical sockets are the same as in the U.S.

Mains voltage is 110v which is less than the 240v UK system. this is why most electrical good will not migrate. You can also go to a Apple store of which there are a few about in Vancouver and buy the proper lead and plug which will fit the mains sockets there. 

Regards

Tripp





Jaxnegg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We have recently joined the forum and introduced ourselves. We will be moving to Canada next year on a study visa. We are undecided where we will move to at present because we are able to be quite flexible, but, BC is the hot favourite (Vancouver) followed by Edmonton. Ottawa was in with a chance but has since been eliminated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaxnegg (May 25, 2009)

Trip said:


> Yes your Mac will work in Canada. I have just returned from Vancouver, I don't go any where without my Mac laptop ) and it works fine there. You will need a plug adapter as electrical sockets are the same as in the U.S.
> 
> Mains voltage is 110v which is less than the 240v UK system. this is why most electrical good will not migrate. You can also go to a Apple store of which there are a few about in Vancouver and buy the proper lead and plug which will fit the mains sockets there.
> 
> ...


Hi Tripp,

Thanks for the reply and information. I am pleased it will work over there. We need to update to Leopard but will wait now and will get a new Mac in a while. 

How coincidental that you have just returned from Van. We have decided to move to Vancouver for definate! Following our hearts! Jax is going to enrol at Capilano University. Do you have any knowledge what sort of reputation it has? We have visited the website but of course they will say that they are the best thing in town. What is the area around it like? Do you know?

You will already know that it is in North Vancouver but can you say whether it is really expensive to live in North Vancouver? 

I have loads of questions about Vancouver! Good areas to live etc. but I will ask them another time if you are willing to give answers. Thanks for now.

Oh, why have you returned to UK?

Have a good day!

Regards,

Egg.


----------



## Jaxnegg (May 25, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> I dont own one here but your manufacturer would also be able to tell you this if you call their service line. (in case no one answers here and u run out of time)


Hi Newbie_Can_USA,

Thanks for your input. I am also replying to Bev in this window. ( I tried to reply in your message but was 'Not allowed' by the system-message originated from another site??').

My response to you was; I followed the link you sent and it seems to imply that the Mac will automatically adjust to the new voltage. That seems to agree with Tripp too.

Thanks all,

Have good days!

Las.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Egg,

I personally don't have any information on the Capilano, but I will do some digging. I have access to local knowledge. North Vancouver is beautiful, the whole area is stunningly beautiful. If you get the chance, travel the Sea to Sky Highway and take your camera ) 

One thing you do have to prepare yourself for and that is it is not a cheap place to live. 

My wife (who is Canadian) and I visit Vancouver at least once a year to visit our son who now lives and work there. He lives in Kitsalano which he finds is an ok place to live.

Why did I return to the UK ? That one is easy !! because I live here ) But in a couple of years I'm outa here !!

If you have questions ask away, I will do my best, there are also others on this forum who have local knowledge and I'm sure will be willing to help.

Regards, Tripp.








Jaxnegg said:


> Hi Tripp,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and information. I am pleased it will work over there. We need to update to Leopard but will wait now and will get a new Mac in a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaxnegg (May 25, 2009)

Trip said:


> Hey Egg,
> 
> I personally don't have any information on the Capilano, but I will do some digging. I have access to local knowledge. North Vancouver is beautiful, the whole area is stunningly beautiful. If you get the chance, travel the Sea to Sky Highway and take your camera )
> 
> ...


Hi Tripp,

Thanks for that. I will appreciate you doing some digging and letting me know what you learn. We will be visiting Vancouver in October for a month as part of our research. We were last there in 2000, our first time in Canada, and just fell in love with the place. We are so looking forward to the visit.

We intend to get a lot of use from our cameras whilst there and will certainly travel the "Sea to Sky" route. I take it when you 'Get outa here'! it will be back to Canada? Shame you had to drag your Canadian wife back to the UK to live, she must really love you I have heard that Kitsalano is an ok area (a bit arty and trendy?) with Canadian yuppies? is that right?

On the questions front; Regarding jobs-I know that Vancouver is building for the 2010 Olympics and certainly jobs in construction was available but what about other industries? is the city (and other nearby cities) in a healthy state jobs wise? I read that Vancouver has unemployment rates below the national average. I will be able to work when we move next year but I am not a tradesman nor would I qualify for 'Skilled worker' but I can turn my hand to a lot of things. I have been told that the percentage of available jobs NOT advertised is far greater then in the UK. So by getting about and knocking doors will I be able to find work? (if they like the look of me obviously), is that the way it is done over there?

My main concern is getting a job that will help our finances whilst Jax is studying so that we can afford to live in a reasonable area. A reasonable area for us (I am 53 Jax is 48 and we will have no dependant children with us) does not mean loud, full of bars and night life. Reasonably easy access to public transport, quiet residential streets, easy access to daytime cafes, that sort of thing would suit us. I imagine panoramic vistas will be out of our price range (in any country you pay for 'views') but hey! we can dream. 

Because Jax will be at Capalano University we want to be near or in North Vancouver, is housing really expensive there. We will rent initially until we get a feel for various areas but we will have funds to buy a home. Whether we can be mortgage free is another matter.

I hope you can help with some of my questions.

Until next time,

Have a good day.

Las


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Jaxnegg said:


> Hi Tripp,
> 
> Thanks for that. I will appreciate you doing some digging and letting me know what you learn. We will be visiting Vancouver in October for a month as part of our research. We were last there in 2000, our first time in Canada, and just fell in love with the place. We are so looking forward to the visit.
> 
> ...



Hey Las,

I’m not getting any feed back re the C. U. No news is good news as they say. Should anything worth knowing come back I will post it here. Have you checked out the Campus forums ? You will gain a lot of information there. 

As far as work is concerned check out Craigs list Canada, 
craigslist: canada classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events and click on Vancouver you will find information that might interest you there. But I’m wondering, if you are an unskilled worker obtaining a work permit might be a problem.

You are doing the best thing possible visiting the place to check things out. You will find Public transport within the greater Vancouver area is ok but I would recommend hiring a car for convenience. 

As far as property in Vancouver is concerned, my personal opinion is it’s an expensive area to buy into. I would recommend you do a search of Vancouver Realtors and have a look around to see what you are getting into.


Tripp


----------



## Jaxnegg (May 25, 2009)

Trip said:


> Hey Las,
> 
> I’m not getting any feed back re the C. U. No news is good news as they say. Should anything worth knowing come back I will post it here. Have you checked out the Campus forums ? You will gain a lot of information there.
> 
> ...


Hi again Tripp,

Thanks for the reply. I haven't checked the campus forums for Cap Uni so will do that now. 

It is well documented that Vancouver property is expensive so we are expecting that. We will do as you suggest, contact realtors, and see just what we can get for our bucks! When we visit we will be better able to judge by actually going to the areas and getting a better feel for each area.

Thanks for the link to Craigs List. I have not seen that before I will have a look. As for the visa part (unskilled worker), thats not an issue. When the study visa is issued to my partner, I (me), as the spouse am granted an open work permit and I am allowed to seek unrestricted employment. 

Thanks Tripp for your advice. Hope to chat again in a while.

Take care,

Las.


----------

